# TYM 431 - clutch problem, or ....



## JanetGeorge1 (May 31, 2016)

Yesterday, it locked up. None of the gears would shift - not the forward/reverse, nor the LL/l/M/H or1/2/3/4 Eventually - I managed to jiggle them into shifting doing 2 at once - but still nothing. The engine sounded like it was working when I released the clutch - nothing happened - but it didn't stall. Eventually I had it in neutral and managed to get it moving - slowly - with the front loader (it was totally blocking my drive) - but that was it.

Does that sound like the clutch has gone - or the gears - or .....

I dread the thought of trying to get necessary parts - it's already proven near impossible to get a King Pin thingy (although the leak that cauased my mechanic to suggest that has stopped - even after I topped up the oil level n the right place. And - even if I can get them - the cost of getting the work done s pretty terrifying too. If it was a horse, I think I'd shoot it!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JanetGeorge1,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

If the clutch is gone, you should have gears grinding when you try to shift. Then if you turn the engine off, it should shift into gear. 

From reading your post, I suspect that something in the shift mechanism is stuck. Happens to my Ford tractor occasionally, and I have to pull the tranny cover and move one of the forks with a big screwdriver


----------



## JanetGeorge1 (May 31, 2016)

lol, thanks sixbales! I couldn't find a tranny cover if you gave me a map - it'll be something to suggest to the mechanic though.


----------

